# Hunting with the hammer



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I thought I had posted this here but I guess I didn't so here it is a doe taken in doe weekend at about out 10 yards the arrow came out the other side about a 1/2 inch the deer ran about 70 yards to me this was better than taking a big buck too me it's on the small side but it was not pregnant either I used a ziwicky fixed blade point also.


----------



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Great shot what bands were you using? Congrats and what great meals she will make for you!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I was using the tube bands that come with the hammer.


----------



## blue77 (Nov 21, 2013)

Been thinking about getting a hammer but skeptical about the thing. How long you been shooting it and do you like it. Nice shooting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just confirms that in the right circumstances, a slingbow is a reasonable tool for the job. Well done!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

